# No place like home??



## Broken stones (Feb 16, 2013)

Just started a second year of working in Italy, feeling a little more settled but.... Can't quite find my feet.. Did anyone else feel like this?


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

what city?


----------



## Broken stones (Feb 16, 2013)

Legnano, Varese province. Its a small town. Nearest major city is Milan, about half hour train


----------



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi there

I am about to come across on a 12mth working holiday - got any tips for a clueless newbie??? :fingerscrossed:



Broken stones said:


> Legnano, Varese province. Its a small town. Nearest major city is Milan, about half hour train


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

you haven't gained a good deal of weight by chance during your stay in Italy...?


----------



## Angdixon (Jul 21, 2014)

Broken stones, are you still in legnano? I just moved here and was wondering how things were going for you now?


----------



## Broken stones (Feb 16, 2013)

Ang... I left there in may. Picked up a new contract in England. Will no doubt return in the next few months for visits. If you need any advice on the area please let me know. Enjoy... I miss Italy!!!


----------

